# Married but he's single



## Whymeagain (Jul 17, 2019)

Hey everyone. I've been married for almost four years with 3 kids. I thought we were back happy but I suppose not. Mixed emotions as I recently found out his talking to a stripper. Welp.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

"Whymeagain" implies this isn't the first time this has happened?


----------



## Whymeagain (Jul 17, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> "Whymeagain" implies this isn't the first time this has happened?


 first time it wasn't a stripper but we were engaged. He says he needs attention.


----------



## 98nightrider (May 14, 2019)

This won't stop... trust me... I know...


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

It appears he may be a serial betrayer who has neither love nor respect for you. Sad to say you may have to give him up.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Whymeagain said:


> first time it wasn't a stripper but we were engaged. He says he needs attention.


Well, isn't it just so sad that he has to *pay* someone for it. That stripper would give a donkey attention for bucks in her g-string.


----------

